# Anyone heard of this "Turf" game?



## Brandane (20 Dec 2020)

BBC link.
Have to get to work now, but consulting the CC masses first, anyone know anything about it? Might have a look later..
Link to Turf.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2020)

Brandane said:


> BBC link.
> Have to get to work now, but consulting the CC masses first, anyone know anything about it? Might have a look later..


Linky no worky


----------



## Brandane (20 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Linky no worky


Sorry no time to sort it just now, seems a BBC problem!
Edit... Now sorted!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2020)

'Link to turf' linky work 👍🏼

But, no, not heard about it until now..


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Dec 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

Nope, never 'eard of it. Intriguing though.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2020)

I will look at this. There is something similar where you collect tiles but I cannot recall what app it is on.


----------



## Slick (20 Dec 2020)

Don't think I would be willing to abandon my current life to complete this the way this lady appears to have done. 

Such is life though and is why people are able to achieve great things but my 50k Sunday jaunt will remain my default setting.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

It looks a bit like the CycleChat Trig and Benchmark bagging game, but with less exploring and searching involved.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2020)

I have had a quick look and it does appear to be another interesting way of getting out and maybe seeing places you have not been to before. There is a competition element to it or you can just go to as many zones as you can. Here is a video explanation I found.

View: https://youtu.be/WTVIS0a2ZsM


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2020)

I’d not heard of it until I saw it on the BBC this morning. I found the story odd, it appears to be celebrating something that sounds to me symptomatic of a mental health issue.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I will look at this. There is something similar where you collect tiles but I cannot recall what app it is on.


Veloviewer I think. A few on here do it.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Dec 2020)

Seems to be a variation of Geocaching, only there's nothing to find.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

That's a great way to get the super spreaders out meeting lots of folk...


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2020)

It looks like a cross between Geocaching, Capture the Flag, Ingress, Pokemon Go and the Veloviewer explorer tiles.
A good excuse to go out.


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2020)

I will add that this looks *extremely unprofessional* compared to GC, Ingress/Pokemon Go, and it doesn't seem to provide any guidelines about where is an acceptable/safe place to put a zone, nor is there any description of zones to allow people to make judgements about how challenging they are to reach. One of my more memorable geocaching trips involved several miles of trekking across open, boggy moor to the site of a plane crash, but if I hadn't been prepared for such a journey I would have gotten into trouble.

More importantly, there doesn't seem to be any active moderation of zones.
It wouldn't surprise me if someone ends up getting massively out of their depth chasing a zone and ends up severely injured or worse.

And I just noticed that you can see player's locations in real time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I will add that this looks *extremely unprofessional* compared to GC, Ingress/Pokemon Go, and it doesn't seem to provide any guidelines about where is an acceptable/safe place to put a zone, nor is there any description of zones to allow people to make judgements about how challenging they are to reach. One of my more memorable geocaching trips involved several miles of trekking across open, boggy moor to the site of a plane crash, but if I hadn't been prepared for such a journey I would have gotten into trouble.
> 
> More importantly, there doesn't seem to be any active moderation of zones.
> It wouldn't surprise me if someone ends up getting massively out of their depth chasing a zone and ends up severely injured or worse.
> ...



Pretty bad that, especially when it encourages you to visit graveyards at midnight and a lot of the zones are off road


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Pretty bad that, especially when it encourages you to visit graveyards at midnight and a lot of the zones are off road


I believe you can just activate the beacon when you arrive and turn it back off after you've captured a zone, but yeah, it's not ideal, in places where there's only one way in and out.

A far better way of doing it would be to allow the app to access your GPS to prove that you've captured a zone, with an "upload capture" button so that you can log it after you've left the area.


----------



## Brandane (20 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’d not heard of it until I saw it on the BBC this morning. I found the story odd, it appears to be celebrating something that sounds to me symptomatic of a mental health issue.


As is the case when people go to extremes with anything. I had much the same thought a couple of years ago about the guy who was cycling 220 miles or so. Every day. For a full year. I mean, I enjoy a cycle as much as anyone else, but.....🙄


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2020)

I've signed up despite my numerous misgivings because I'm a fat lad and anyone who wants to steal my shitey phone is welcome to it


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> It looks like a cross between Geocaching, Capture the Flag, Ingress, Pokemon Go and the Veloviewer explorer tiles.
> A good excuse to go out.


Thats about right. I have just been out and captured my first zone. It would be good if we could add our own zones in places of interest. There were no other people out and about to avoid. When you get to a zone, you need to stop for about a minute for it to register.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I will add that this looks *extremely unprofessional* compared to GC, Ingress/Pokemon Go, and it doesn't seem to provide any guidelines about where is an acceptable/safe place to put a zone, nor is there any description of zones to allow people to make judgements about how challenging they are to reach. One of my more memorable geocaching trips involved several miles of trekking across open, boggy moor to the site of a plane crash, but if I hadn't been prepared for such a journey I would have gotten into trouble.
> 
> More importantly, there doesn't seem to be any active moderation of zones.
> It wouldn't surprise me if someone ends up getting massively out of their depth chasing a zone and ends up severely injured or worse.
> ...


I think its a new thing that they are developing as it goes along. You can send suggestions to them.


----------



## lazybloke (20 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> That's a great way to get the super spreaders out meeting lots of folk...


Exercise is encouraged.

Meeting other people? I can do without that at the best of times


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Exercise is encouraged.
> 
> Meeting other people? I can do without that at the best of times


You don't need to meet other people. And the beacon feature means that you can actively avoid them.
Whereas with geocaching you're inevitably grubbing around to find a box that other people have put their germy paws all over.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

All depends whether this will become the next pre-teen group activity or whether it'll be lone cyclists ferreting around!


----------



## dodgy (20 Dec 2020)

I've had an account on it for a while, the platform is unreliable and sometimes just doesn't work at all. It hasn't really held my attention as it's just so basic, unlike Ingress for instance. Those of you on three mobile may find that you need to disable 4g at times to get the app to work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

I can’t be bothered with gamification of cycling. I enjoy the quiet time of cycling. The less electronics the better. Cycling is normality and switch off time.


----------



## lazybloke (20 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> You don't need to meet other people. And the beacon feature means that you can actively avoid them.
> Whereas with geocaching you're inevitably grubbing around to find a box that other people have put their germy paws all over.


I've watched the vid and quite like the concept. Can't see any cells (or whatever they're called) near me, but if i take my bike to work tomorrow i could bag some.


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2020)

I suspect it's going to become like Strava where one guy in the neighbourhood hogs all the KOMs. I had a look at the woman in the article's account, she's out just now and the white dots are hers 






For my part I reckon I can get about 20 zones easily, but more than that will probably end up in conflict with other people's borders.


----------



## Nebulous (21 Dec 2020)

Whatever floats her boat as the saying goes. Lots of us have gone through a mid-life crisis of sorts, though it sounds even more time-consuming than doing a ‘big’ audax. 

Something doesn’t add up however. 1400 miles and 317 hours works out about 4.5 miles an hour, unless it involves a lot of time off the bike?


----------



## dodgy (21 Dec 2020)

It takes about 30 seconds or so to takeover a point. Like I said I lost interest pretty quickly. Every so often the game resets and all points become uncaptured, they had to do that as the game is stagnant.


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Dec 2020)

Nebulous said:


> Whatever floats her boat as the saying goes. Lots of us have gone through a mid-life crisis of sorts, though it sounds even more time-consuming than doing a ‘big’ audax.
> 
> Something doesn’t add up however. 1400 miles and 317 hours works out about 4.5 miles an hour, unless it involves a lot of time off the bike?


A lot of it will be spent navigating, plus it takes ~45 seconds to capture a zone. So lots and lots of stopping and starting.


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Dec 2020)

dodgy said:


> It takes about 30 seconds or so to takeover a point. Like I said I lost interest pretty quickly. Every so often the game resets and all points become uncaptured, they had to do that as the game is stagnant.


A lot of online games with "persistent" world servers have this issue where they periodically wipe the servers to make everyone start over.
As someone with a bit of interest in game design, it's always felt like a huge arrow that says "we don't know how to balance our game to make interesting long term play viable".


----------



## lazybloke (21 Dec 2020)

I captured 3 pieces of turf (sods?) on my way into work today. Not sure it'll hold my interest any more than that!


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Dec 2020)

lazybloke said:


> I captured 3 pieces of turf (sods?) on my way into work today. Not sure it'll hold my interest any more than that!


Wait until someone takes one of your zones back. That's when the territorial instincts in the primal brain will kick in


----------



## lazybloke (22 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Wait until someone takes one of your zones back. That's when the territorial instincts in the primal brain will kick in


I suppose so, I used to enjoy a bit of competition with friends on Strava segments, before that leaderboard went premium only.

I'd be more enthusiastic about Turf if there more zones locally. As it stands, I'd make no progress in the game unless I rode into London. That's a round trip of 3 hours without allowing for_ zone capture time_.


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Dec 2020)

lazybloke said:


> I suppose so, I used to enjoy a bit of competition with friends on Strava segments, before that leaderboard went premium only.
> 
> I'd be more enthusiastic about Turf if there more zones locally. As it stands, I'd make no progress in the game unless I rode into London. That's a round trip of 3 hours without allowing for_ zone capture time_.


You can add 3 new ones every month, or more if you are a paid supporter.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Dec 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> You can add 3 new ones every month, or more if you are a paid supporter.


Yes, I nominated a couple; am waiting to see if they're accepted. 

That's not going to make much difference though. They needs to add millions of zones.


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Dec 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Yes, I nominated a couple; am waiting to see if they're accepted.
> 
> That's not going to make much difference though. They needs to add millions of zones.


The more people play in your area, the more people will add new zones. Tell your outdoorsy chums about it


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Dec 2020)

This thread is on the front page of google for "turf game" and "turfgame" 
The creators really need to up their SEO 

Just went out for a very bracing walk, nabbed 7 zones. The 8th has been built over so I need to report it.


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’d not heard of it until I saw it on the BBC this morning. I found the story odd, it appears to be celebrating something that sounds to me symptomatic of a mental health issue.


Why?


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2020)

Had a go and got a few. I can't see me continuing however. It's all stop-start riding all over the place and I prefer just to keep going.

Some of the spots are in nice locations but others are round the back of housing estates. One's the entrance to a mosque near me - got that but also received some very odd looks.

You get points for getting 'zones' but also more points for going back to them. That would explain this lady's behaviour: she keeps going back to the ones she has day after day. They then get wiped once a month and you start all over again.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Had a go and got a few. I can't see me continuing however. It's all stop-start for riding all over the place and I prefer just to keep going.
> 
> Some of the spots are in nice locations but others are round the back of housing estates. One's the entrance to a mosque near me - got that but also received some very odd looks.
> 
> You get points for getting 'zones' but also more points for going back to them. That would explain this lady's behaviour: she keeps going back to the ones she has day after day.


I find the zoning to be more appropriate to walking than cycling, as most zones are large enough that you can keep walking across them, albeit at a slower pace. This makes turf more appealing to me, because in other geogames you need to either be in one area for a while, whether standing and playing a la Ingress/Pokemon Go, or rummaging around for ages.

The latter reason is why I stopped geocaching, the social anxiety of having others see me doing something so suspicious as searching bushes or fence posts got too much.

In Turf, you get more points per hour for holding those that are more heavily contested, too, but you get less capture points for taking one.

I honestly don't see the appeal in revisiting unless someone has taken over some of your zones or you were going that way anyway.
Activities like this are supposed to be memorable.

Most of my geocache finds were memorable or at least had an anecdote attached. Zone revisits are like re-finding the same geocache every day just to boost score, just.. why?


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Feb 2021)

New round tomorrow. Bike and rider are both ready to smash it. 236th best player in Scotland.

As long as it's not icy tonight, I'll be out the door the moment the round starts.

It's gotten me out and about a few times and only caused people to look alarmed by my presence a couple of times, and taken me to some really lovely areas.


----------



## Slick (6 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> New round tomorrow. Bike and rider are both ready to smash it. 236th best player in Scotland.
> 
> As long as it's not icy tonight, I'll be out the door the moment the round starts.
> 
> ...


Looks lovely. Greenock?


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Looks lovely. Greenock?


One is the path round the back of Silverburn, the other is a path between Nitshill and Barrhead


----------



## DCLane (7 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> New round tomorrow. Bike and rider are both ready to smash it. 236th best player in Scotland.
> 
> As long as it's not icy tonight, I'll be out the door the moment the round starts.
> 
> It's gotten me out and about a few times and only caused people to look alarmed by my presence a couple of times, and taken me to some really lovely areas.



I've had a go, and was 8th in Yorkshire when I last checked. Lots of zones have popped up locally, although one other keeps taking them back as soon as I get any.

A few oddities though, including the private car park of the largest mosque being a zone.

I may be out this week, but not on day 1.


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've had a go, and was 8th in Yorkshire when I last checked. Lots of zones have popped up locally, although one other keeps taking them back as soon as get any.
> 
> A few oddities though, including the private car park of the largest mosque being a zone.
> 
> I may be out this week, but not on day 1.


Yeah there are a couple of baffling zones here. One is right in the middle of a newly built house. No idea how my local rival logged that one.
He refuses to let anyone capture any of his. When I was last out about a week ago I captured a few of his and half an hour later he'd retaken them and a whole bunch more. 

I was so convinced that he was cheating that I wrote a tool that requests the map status every 5 minutes and I was able to work out exactly how long it took him to get from zone to zone. He wasn't cheating, it just turns out that he's much faster than me.

It's a fun rivalry but I don't have the energy nor the inclination to get into a Pink Panther-esque paint-off a la:


----------



## HLaB (8 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Yeah there are a couple of baffling zones here. One is right in the middle of a newly built house. No idea how my local rival logged that one.
> He refuses to let anyone capture any of his. When I was last out about a week ago I captured a few of his and half an hour later he'd retaken them and a whole bunch more.
> 
> I was so convinced that he was cheating that I wrote a tool that requests the map status every 5 minutes and I was able to work out exactly how long it took him to get from zone to zone. He wasn't cheating, it just turns out that he's much faster than me.
> ...



I'm told that one of the local KOMs round here finishes behind a secure gate


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Feb 2021)

HLaB said:


> I'm told that one of the local KOMs round here finishes behind a secure gate


There is a KOM in the Sidlaws where you have to negotiate a shut gate and, depending upon the time of year, a field full of cows. Craigowl Hill. I never did get up it, because after a geocaching incident I have a minor fear of cows.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Feb 2021)

HLaB said:


> I'm told that one of the local KOMs round here finishes behind a secure gate


My best KOMs were achieved on a lovely bit a freshly laid tarmac (in both directions).
I'd have slipped down the leaderboards years ago if not for the speedbumps that were added the next week!


----------



## lazybloke (11 Feb 2021)

But back to Turf, I went out to play, and submitted a new zone request or two. That was weeks or months ago - just not interested in outdoorsy things in the depths of winter.
Maybe when it warms up again...


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Feb 2021)

lazybloke said:


> My best KOMs were achieved on a lovely bit a freshly laid tarmac (in both directions).
> I'd have slipped down the leaderboards years ago if, not for the speedbumps that were added the next week!


Reminds me of the stretch of road on the west coast of Arran, 5 miles that are perfectly flat, usually with a tailwind. Right after the traditional CC rest stop, though. One time I left the rest stop early to try to KOM it, came second by a hair's breadth but a couple of years later some riders came along in an organised, disciplined group and smashed it. Now the surface is a rough, leg-sapping mess and any chance of getting a clean run is gone.



lazybloke said:


> But back to Turf, I went out to play, and submitted a new zone request or two. That was weeks or months ago - just not interested in outdoorsy things in the depths of winter.
> Maybe when it warms up again...


I may have gone for a 2 hour walk last night at 11pm because my bike doesn't have clearance for 30mm studded tyres so I'm restricted to walking (ugh, can you imagine?!) until the ice clears up. My 2 rivals are not similarly restricted.

Before the snow and ice came I encountered one of them after hauling my bike up some stairs, they had arrived on their very chunky-tyred MTB from the other direction, but they had GPS off so by the time they activated it I'd already captured the zone.


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Before the snow and ice came I encountered one of them after hauling my bike up some stairs, they had arrived on their very chunky-tyred MTB from the other direction, but they had GPS off so by the time they activated it I'd already captured the zone.



I've been out this week on studded tyres over lunch on a couple of days and picked up over 60 zones.

My local rival's clearly on foot - he's driven to a few (I've got them now) and done a walk getting a handful. Normally he's on an electric MTB and covers huge distances at speed. He also has GPS switched off - not sure why or the benefit? - so I only picked out who he was when he got the zone near my house.

However, I'm fully expecting him to sweep up all mine next week once it gets warmer. The advantage (disadvantage?) is that there are a LOT more zones near where I am now because between us we keep getting and trading them; there were under 40 within 5 miles but now it's well over 100. That brings in competition from further afield.


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Feb 2021)

My rival braved the snow and ice tonight and took a whole bunch of my zones, including one within 200m of where I sit. I'm not having that, says I, and went out about half an hour later, doing part of his route in reverse. Based on the (lack of) footprints or tyre tracks in the snow at places they *must* have visited, my rival is an elf. And they averaged 7mph between zones. In the dark, on snow and ice... 🤔


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> My rival braved the snow and ice tonight and took a whole bunch of my zones, including one within 200m of where I sit. I'm not having that, says I, and went out about half an hour later, doing part of his route in reverse. Based on the (lack of) footprints or tyre tracks in the snow at places they *must* have visited, my rival is an elf. And they averaged 7mph between zones. In the dark, on snow and ice... 🤔


Sounds like @Pat "5mph" is back on the bike then.


----------



## dodgy (14 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm not having that, says I, and went out about half an hour later, doing part of his route in reverse.



If this is the kind of person you are, do not get into Ingress, it will take over your life. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Feb 2021)

dodgy said:


> If this is the kind of person you are, do not get into Ingress, it will take over your life. 🤷‍♂️


I tried it a few years back, didn't really enjoy it (though I was still geocaching at the time)
If he'd taken zones further away I'd probably not have bothered but there was no way he was getting to keep my home zone. And once you're wrapped up for a walk you might as well go for one


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Sounds like @Pat "5mph" is back on the bike then.


If it were Pat on a bike the tyre tracks would have been very visible in the snow. I've met some of her bikes.
As there were no tyre tracks at places he must have visited, my rival must have been on foot.

7 mph doesn't sound like much, but the distance is calculated as the crow flies and the routes between zones are anything but, as zones are usually on paths and shortcuts. Time spent navigating and stopped at a zone while you capture really drags the average right down. Doing so on foot, on ice/snow and in the dark... I'd call shenanigans if I wasn't a very poor baseline for what is physically possible.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> My rival braved the snow and ice tonight and took a whole bunch of my zones, including one within 200m of where I sit. I'm not having that, says I, and went out about half an hour later, doing part of his route in reverse. Based on the (lack of) footprints or tyre tracks in the snow at places they *must* have visited, my rival is an elf. And they averaged 7mph between zones. In the dark, on snow and ice... 🤔



Mine was out this morning. So I got most, but not all of his zones this afternoon. Found out where he lives as his 'turfer' popped up on screen briefly after I'd got back ... I'm guessing he got a shock 

He's a lot closer than I thought and will get a shock again tomorrow when I go get a set of 7 zones near his house  .

It's a bit of retribution after he kept getting all mine last month  . I left him a handful in the dodgier areas of south Leeds and I was getting cold & wet to hot-footed it home past a couple.



Edwardoka said:


> If it were Pat on a bike the tyre tracks would have been very visible in the snow. I've met some of her bikes.
> As there were no tyre tracks at places he must have visited, my rival must have been on foot.
> 
> 7 mph doesn't sound like much, but the distance is calculated as the crow flies and the routes between zones are anything but, as zones are usually on paths and shortcuts. Time spent navigating and stopped at a zone while you capture really drags the average right down. Doing so on foot, on ice/snow and in the dark... I'd call shenanigans if I wasn't a very poor baseline for what is physically possible.



I do wonder about that, but just how could someone fake it. A drone with their phone attached? It'd make some of the zones near me an awful lot easier to get to.

My average speed's atrocious when I'm going through zones - 28 miles today at 10mph.


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I do wonder about that, but just how could someone fake it. A drone with their phone attached? It'd make some of the zones near me an awful lot easier to get to.
> 
> My average speed's atrocious when I'm going through zones - 28 miles today at 10mph.


It's really easy to make phones spoof their location, so it would work for stealth turfing, but I'm not sure how feasible it is to do it via software that would keep updating the spoofed location by e.g. following a GPX route at x mph.

At the end of the day it's an excuse to get out and in that context cheating seems daft


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> It's really easy to make phones spoof their location, so it would work for stealth turfing, but I'm not sure how feasible it is to do it via software that would keep updating the spoofed location by e.g. following a GPX route at x mph.
> 
> At the end of the day it's an excuse to get out and in that context cheating seems daft


Right ok, I've heard enough. It's been an horrendous start to the year as I'm sure you are aware and as the wind and rain today has finally washed away the snow and ice, I thought I would download this game and see how it works. It did say there would be a tutorial once you have chosen your username but I didn't get one so, how does this work? Can I just ride to work tomorrow and pick up a few zones or do I have to stop to claim them? The answer to that will determine if this is turns out to be the app which has lived on my phone for the shortest time ever.


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Right ok, I've heard enough. It's been an horrendous start to the year as I'm sure you are aware and as the wind and rain today has finally washed away the snow and ice, I thought I would download this game and see how it works. It did say there would be a tutorial once you have chosen your username but I didn't get one so, how does this work? Can I just ride to work tomorrow and pick up a few zones or do I have to stop to claim them? The answer to that will determine if this is turns out to be the app which has lived on my phone for the shortest time ever.




You need to be detected as being in the zone area for less than a minute. Your phone will give you an audio alert when you enter a zone and another when you capture it. You gain points for a capture, half as many points for a revisit, plus a number of bonus points per hour that you hold it, which starts at +1 per hour for zones that don't see much traffic but it ramps up the more frequently a zone is taken.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> You need to be detected as being in the zone area for less than a minute. Your phone will give you an audio alert when you enter a zone and another when you capture it. You gain points for a capture, half as many points for a revisit, plus a number of bonus points per hour that you hold it, which starts at +1 per hour for zones that don't see much traffic but it ramps up the more frequently a zone is taken.


Ah, it my mean slowing down a bit in certain places and there's a yellow square screaming at me to take it but it looks like a school playing field so might mean a very early morning visit so I don't look like an even bigger weirdo.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2021)

@Slick - there's one near me which is in the entrance to a mosque. The biggest mosque in Western Europe. 

I got some odd looks when I got that zone last month.


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Ah, it my mean slowing down a bit in certain places and there's a yellow square screaming at me to take it but it looks like a school playing field so might mean a very early morning visit so I don't look like an even bigger weirdo.


Yeah there are definitely places where you don't want to be seen to be hanging about, conversely there are some where you don't want to be seen at all. Last night's walk led me to a pretty sketchy area 

When at home, if you have the app open, make sure the yellow man icon is greyed out otherwise you're broadcasting your location to everyone who is looking at the map. You can press and hold it to turn it off.

On the plus side I now know in which town you live, so you can request lots of new zones for me to steal


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Yeah there are definitely places where you don't want to be seen to be hanging about, conversely there are some where you don't want to be seen at all. Last night's walk led me to a pretty sketchy area
> 
> When at home, if you have the app open, make sure the yellow man icon is greyed out otherwise you're broadcasting your location to everyone who is looking at the map. You can press and hold it to turn it off.
> 
> On the plus side I now know in which town you live, so you can request lots of new zones for me to steal


I've not long moved and hopefully will be on the move again when this lockdown ends. I have spotted a couple in the next village over where I used to live where I could cause a bit of mischief. 

Thanks for the tip about broadcasting my location, I don't want to make life any easier than I have to for interpol.


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2021)

I got 7 more of my local rival's at lunch-time: I _was_ going to take the cross bike and I'm glad I didn't. How he managed to get his electric MTB round I don't know; lots of deep slushy mud, big climbs/drops on/off rocks and a couple of tight squeezes. He'd left tracks though so must have made it, although I _think_ he did it over 2 days with different routes in/out. Basically it was a climb up/down over rocks and through mud either side of here:


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2021)

Just opened the map because I'm about to head out and grab some before sunset and who do I see capturing their first zones? 

Edit: no @Slick turn back you just missed one!


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2021)

Watching someone else's beacon feels voyeuristic and wrong, but also a bit like Treasure Hunt or the Interceptor, where's a helicopter when you need one? Take me down, Mikey!


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2021)

Spotted @Slick (turn your little man off!) but not @Edwardoka unless you're under a different name.

It's more popular in Scotland than elsewhere, but Yorkshire/Humber has definitely got a lot busier in the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Spotted @Slick (turn your little man off!) but not @Edwardoka unless you're under a different name.
> 
> It's more popular in Scotland than elsewhere, but Yorkshire/Humber has definitely got a lot busier in the past 6 weeks.


Yep, different username - "EdgarP".
I was ready to go out and then noticed that my rival was out and heading in my direction, so I decided to wait until they got closer to see what they had planned. Will be going out after dinner.

And yes, @Slick, turn off your beacon!


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Yorkshire/Humber has definitely got a lot busier in the past 6 weeks.







Someone's been busy 

Right, my rival is heading back to his home area. Time to evade broken glass and burned out cars


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2021)

@Edwardoka my intention's been to take my rival's local area to keep them busy. Last month they took my local area and kept theirs, leaving me to constantly get my local area back. This month I'll be taking theirs as soon as they get it; that way they'll get frustrated at having to keep getting their 'local' ones back 

Once the warm weather comes I'll be back doing longer distance. This is getting me outside for now.

Oh, and I rolled up to a zone where a drug deal was taking place yesterday in South Leeds.


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Just opened the map because I'm about to head out and grab some before sunset and who do I see capturing their first zones?
> 
> Edit: no @Slick turn back you just missed one!


Yeah yeah yeah, ok I hear you both, turn the wee guy off. 

I knew I missed a couple but got to leave some for another day. 

I just took a couple to try it, even got the one by the school grounds as I realised it was closed. Changed route a bit to grab a couple by the water but don't think I'll be doing that again as I'm definitely a roadie and never comfortable when up to the axles in mud. There is one at the back of the airport but I think it's in the building site at the new bridge so might have to get creative with that. Can see this getting addictive.


----------



## andrew_s (15 Feb 2021)

I think it's not so much of an excuse to get out, as a push to get off your regular routes


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, ok I hear you both, turn the wee guy off.
> 
> I knew I missed a couple but got to leave some for another day.
> 
> I just took a couple to try it, even got the one by the school grounds as I realised it was closed. Changed route a bit to grab a couple by the water but don't think I'll be doing that again as I'm definitely a roadie and never comfortable when up to the axles in mud. There is one at the back of the airport but I think it's in the building site at the new bridge so might have to get creative with that. Can see this getting addictive.


I planned to make it more addictive by taking one of your zones tonight, except I arrived at the Hurlet, knowing that you'd taken a zone with that name, only to find that the zone was at the wrong end of the Hurlet road. 
You got lucky, you get to keep it... for today


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2021)

andrew_s said:


> I think it's not so much of an excuse to get out, as a push to get off your regular routes



True but it's so stop-start. And I _really_ don't want to spend my year going into dodgy areas of Dewsbury/Leeds/etc.


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I planned to make it more addictive by taking one of your zones tonight, except I arrived at the Hurlet, knowing that you'd taken a zone with that name, only to find that the zone was at the wrong end of the Hurlet road.
> You got lucky, you get to keep it... for today


Is this a dagger I see before me?


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Feb 2021)

Spent hours last night coming up with a 37 mile route that took in as many zones as I could, because the major bottleneck for me is deciding which zone to go to next and having to navigate on the fly, if I just follow the Garmin I should be able to optimise my rides.

Then I checked the forecast.


----------



## Slick (19 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Spent hours last night coming up with a 37 mile route that took in as many zones as I could, because the major bottleneck for me is deciding which zone to go to next and having to navigate on the fly, if I just follow the Garmin I should be able to optimise my rides.
> 
> Then I checked the forecast.


I had a similar plan until I realised I was bushed after a days work. Saturday is not looking any better but I'm hopeful for Sunday.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> I had a similar plan until I realised I was bushed after a days work. Saturday is not looking any better but I'm hopeful for Sunday.


Oh, good point. I don't need to skip capturing your zone in the Academy grounds because the school will be shut *edits tcx file*


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2021)

Biiiig walk today. Some silly sods swung around a couple of hours after me and took most of the stuff I took today.
I don't think they realise that I'm fairly placid and don't go out of my way to aggro people right up until it's clear that they're specifically targeting me. I even let them take some neutral territory nearby a few days ago and I didn't mount a response.

These people will have no zones tomorrow.


----------



## Slick (24 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Biiiig walk today. Some silly sods swung around a couple of hours after me and took most of the stuff I took today.
> I don't think they realise that I'm fairly placid and don't go out of my way to aggro people right up until it's clear that they're specifically targeting me. I even let them take some neutral territory nearby a few days ago and I didn't mount a response.
> 
> These people will have no zones tomorrow.


Hurts, doesn't it.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> Hurts, doesn't it.


I took one of your zones several days after you captured it, to try and give you a bit of fighting spirit, I was already in the area, you are within your rights to reconquer the Academy, and since I have a mortal fear of riding the Hurlet westbound I probably can't do anything to stop you  

They swept in 2 hours after I'd visited (so shortly after I logged off) and undid most of my work, including zones that hadn't been visited for weeks before I went out of my way to visit them today. That's just not cricket. Having no zones to their name is a fate they deserve. And it's a fate they're going to receive


----------



## DCLane (24 Feb 2021)

My local rival's been hit hard this month. Instead of getting most of mine he's been confined to repeatedly having to re-capture the zones near where he lives.

As a result I've been over 100 zones much of the time without too much effort. I'm guessing they'll get wise to the tactics though.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I took one of your zones several days after you captured it, to try and give you a bit of fighting spirit, I was already in the area, you are within your rights to reconquer the Academy, and since I have a mortal fear of riding the Hurlet westbound I probably can't do anything to stop you
> 
> They swept in 2 hours after I'd visited (so shortly after I logged off) and undid most of my work, including zones that hadn't been visited for weeks before I went out of my way to visit them today. That's just not cricket. Having no zones to their name is a fate they deserve. And it's a fate they're going to receive


If I'd known that I'd probably wouldn't have taken so much pleasure in taking it back this morning and deliberately avoiding all others.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> My local rival's been hit hard this month. Instead of getting most of mine he's been confined to repeatedly having to re-capture the zones near where he lives.
> 
> As a result I've been over 100 zones much of the time without too much effort. I'm guessing they'll get wise to the tactics though.


Yeah, once you get a certain critical mass of zones it requires serious effort or teaming up to dislodge you.
My main rival and I have pretty much been at peace for a while now, other than the constant recapture of the zones around a local park which are fair game. How long this peace lasts is anybody's guess.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> If I'd known that I'd probably wouldn't have taken so much pleasure in taking it back this morning and deliberately avoiding all others.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quQmJz4ub0s


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2021)

Forget what I wrote yesterday - someone's come across from about 15 miles away and wiped all mine out today! Looks like they drove over then have been round on a road bike - they went once onto an off-road section then promptly turned round.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

I took my little lot back today and added another couple. Can't lie, did feel a bit awkward in the cemetery in darkness staring at my phone but nobody around to witness it so hey ho. I'm only playing at it, just picking up the very odd one on my commutes but I am trying to get a route planned where I can just go out purely to nab a few to increase my haul.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> I took my little lot back today and added another couple. Can't lie, did feel a bit awkward in the cemetery in darkness staring at my phone but nobody around to witness it so hey ho. I'm only playing at it, just picking up the very odd one on my commutes but I am trying to get a route planned where I can just go out purely to nab a few to increase my haul.


You took another one of my zones 

Awkwardness is a fundamental part of geogames, though I feel uneasy about doing so in cemeteries, and had decided when drawing up my route to ignore that one.

Once I was geocaching down this dead-end lane wedged between the Tennents building and the Necropolis when plod showed up and demanded to know what I was doing rummaging around behind the black well cap opposite a building containing huge vats of potentially explosive grain and/or liquid.

https://goo.gl/maps/Up7ghfqzimNsoyf57

Thankfully I had just found the cache and was able to show it to them.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> You took another one of my zones
> 
> Awkwardness is a fundamental part of geogames, though I feel uneasy about doing so in cemeteries, and had decided when drawing up my route to ignore that one.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, didn't notice what I was taking. 

I did wonder if the cops would accept that as a reason for being in some strange places. There's one at the airport that is speaking to me but due to the building site that is now there, there is no access but as usual I did notice one option but it looks suspiciously like airport land but I'm sorely tempted to have a go at it.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> There's one at the airport that is speaking to me but due to the building site that is now there, there is no access but as usual I did notice one option but it looks suspiciously like airport land but I'm sorely tempted to have a go at it.


I don't know the current state of the construction works, but looking at it on maps you'd be between the landing lights and the runway, so yes, airport land. Not strictly speaking airside because of the Black Cart, but definitely not worth getting shot over.

Source: I have several relatives who have worked security there, including one whose job it was to do perimeter sweeps.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I don't know the current state of the construction works, but looking at it on maps you'd be between the landing lights and the runway, so yes, airport land. Not strictly speaking airside because of the Black Cart, but definitely not worth getting shot over.
> 
> Source: I have several relatives who have worked security there, including one whose job it was to do perimeter sweeps.


There was a small path just outside airport land that took you down to the water but access to that has changed because the site is obviously fenced off. I think it will need to stay unclaimed as long as the works are ongoing which is going to be some time yet as they have only now started forming the bridge after dropping the prefabricated original.


----------



## DCLane (26 Feb 2021)

Got back most of what I lost yesterday at lunchtime from someone coming into the area from further afield. There's a few harder-to-access ones I didn't bother with and a few further away.

I'm riding over to their area tomorrow with my son, or rather following him - having a coffee & cake whilst he goes up Holme Moss - and following him back. So I'll get a few zones near there.

@Edwardoka I found myself in South Leeds in a back area on an evening. Normally I'd be commuting through there, but on main roads. Witnessed a drug deal and decided that was enough for the day.


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Got back most of what I lost yesterday at lunchtime from someone coming into the area from further afield. There's a few harder-to-access ones I didn't bother with and a few further away.
> 
> I'm riding over to their area tomorrow with my son, or rather following him - having a coffee & cake whilst he goes up Holme Moss - and following him back. So I'll get a few zones near there.
> 
> @Edwardoka I found myself in South Leeds in a back area on an evening. Normally I'd be commuting through there, but on main roads. Witnessed a drug deal and decided that was enough for the day.


Yep, the self-preservation instinct kicks in PDQ. I saw an obvious exchange the last time I was out on the bike as well.
Turned around and added a couple of miles to my route, rather than risk going through here when there were a couple of dodgy looking characters hanging about.




I saw one of them again later, sitting in a park, looking warily around him. (The park was only a few hundred metres away from where I'd turned around but I'd travelled the long way round). I think he was also playing a turf game but I don't think it was the same one I was 

Later on once it got dark I was going for a zone on a path to nowhere and happened across a group of wee scrotes hanging about in the dark between a small copse and a river, and when they saw my light they all ran like hell. If only they knew I was more scared of them


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> My main rival and I have pretty much been at peace for a while now [...] How long this peace lasts is anybody's guess.


I just loaded the app on my phone and he's taken a bunch of my zones. So @Slick, you might have to wait a while before receiving retribution from me


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Feb 2021)

I see someone's been busy carving out a little green empire to the west of the map, near the sovereign territory of the glorious light-blue-grey republic of EdgarP 






I really need to work on this utility some more... but first I need to take back my sovereign territory from the encroachment of my rival.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

I did a run last night more or less just to see exactly where they are and some of them I won't be going back to. 

I would have got a couple more as I had my eye on a couple of neutral zones but my phone ran out of power.

I think your sovereign territory is safe from me............for a while.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

What I really want to know is, why are so many zones in the middle of housing estates yet there isn't one on my much more scenic Sunday route over towards the Mearns then picking up the cycle path to Fenwick and an extended loop to Dunlop and home over the hills?

Does making suggestions really work?


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

I'm now watching some carpetbagger called EdwardP pillaging some territory but thankfully he's a bit South of me, which is good as I've already lost 2 zones this morning and I don't think I'll bother trying for them back. May look to increase my influence in Renfrew though.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Feb 2021)

Slick said:


> What I really want to know is, why are so many zones in the middle of housing estates yet there isn't one on my much more scenic Sunday route over towards the Mearns then picking up the cycle path to Fenwick and an extended loop to Dunlop and home over the hills?
> 
> Does making suggestions really work?


It depends. The rules tend to be fairly specific about zones being accessible on foot first and foremost. There are none on roads. There are some rural zones, but generally where there is something to see. You can still make suggestions, but I think they're working through a big backlog so you will wait a while for feedback and/or your zones being added.

As annoying as it is to wander housing estates, the through-paths are generally accessible on foot to locals. It's us dafties putting in big rides that are ruining it for everyone else 


Slick said:


> I'm now watching some carpetbagger called EdwardP pillaging some territory but thankfully he's a bit South of me, which is good as I've already lost 2 zones this morning and I don't think I'll bother trying for them back. May look to increase my influence in Renfrew though.


Aforementioned carpetbagger massively overextended himself today, and will now be off the bike for the next few days. I imagine most of my new territory will be lost before I can face the bike again. 40 miles is not a long bike ride but when it's constant suburban stop-start it really does a number on your stamina.

You should try to conquer all of Barrhead... apart from the dams, those are mine, even if I don't currently hold them.

That's one of the reasons why I attacked way out east; the person who took the dams is the same person who swept in behind me the other day in Pollok Park; they had a lot of territory out by Clarkston, which they are recapturing as we speak


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> It depends. The rules tend to be fairly specific about zones being accessible on foot first and foremost. There are none on roads. There are some rural zones, but generally where there is something to see. You can still make suggestions, but I think they're working through a big backlog so you will wait a while for feedback and/or your zones being added.
> 
> As annoying as it is to wander housing estates, the through-paths are generally accessible on foot to locals. It's us dafties putting in big rides that are ruining it for everyone else
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip but I'm afraid the Dams are fair game as that's mine and Mrs Slicks Sunday stroll loop so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2021)

Well I've had two visitors to my area plus my local rival take over 60 of my zones today. I'll get a few back but there's only a week left before re-sent and it's getting warmer so it'll be a Turf break for me.

I prefer long rides on sunny days to dodgy back streets.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Well I've had two visitors to my area plus my local rival take over 60 of my zones today. I'll get a few back but there's only a week left before re-sent and it's getting warmer so it'll be a Turf break for me.
> 
> I prefer long rides on sunny days to dodgy back streets.


I think I'm the same which means I'll capture a few on my commute rides but weekends I'll still be heading out country.


----------



## lazybloke (1 Mar 2021)

I've just drawn a circle on a map, area 452 sq kilometres centred on my house. It contains just 2 Turf zones, and the new zones I proposed haven't been added.

Can't see me playing this game unless shedloads of zones are added.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I've just drawn a circle on a map, area 452 sq kilometres centred on my house. It contains just 2 Turf zones, and the new zones I proposed haven't been added.
> 
> Can't see me playing this game unless shedloads of zones are added.


Lots of areas like that up here as well away from the major cities. I can only assume it's a work in progress based on population density.


----------



## lazybloke (1 Mar 2021)

Slick said:


> Lots of areas like that up here as well away from the major cities. I can only assume it's a work in progress based on population density.


The centre of Surrey is hardly a remote area - I thought zones might appear more quickly.
Woking has a cluster of zones, but the city of Guildford had none, nor to many towns/villages in the county. 

Interesting that my suggested zones were rejected; they were in openly accessible common land ; popular areas for walking & cycling. 
Yet if you head north towards London you'll approx 20 zones in Richmond Park and immediate surroundings, 5 in the vicinity of Wimbledon Common, and about 17 in the the privately-owned Kew Gardens!
Suppose the difference is they closer to urban populations.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> The centre of Surrey is hardly a remote area - I thought zones might appear more quickly.
> Woking has a cluster of zones, but the city of Guildford had none, nor to many towns/villages in the county.
> 
> Interesting that my suggested zones were rejected; they were in openly accessible common land ; popular areas for walking & cycling.
> ...


Did they give a reason for rejecting your suggested zones? If not, that's pretty poor, IMO.

I rode through West Sussex and a corner of Surrey a little over a decade ago and with all the little villages dotted around I cannot see any reason why the area is almost entirely devoid of zones. Worth it just to have a zone in Cocking


----------



## lazybloke (1 Mar 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Did they give a reason for rejecting your suggested zones? If not, that's pretty poor, IMO.
> 
> I rode through West Sussex and a corner of Surrey a little over a decade ago and with all the little villages dotted around I cannot see any reason why the area is almost entirely devoid of zones. Worth it just to have a zone in Cocking


I'd never heard of the place, might visit for an ABC challenge

Never even got an acknowledgement for the zones I submitted, let alone a rejection or explanation.
I like the idea but reckon you should be able to create your own zones in some manner


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2021)

Got a few on my ride home tonight.

Tricky Dicky is going to be upset by this one.


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I'd never heard of the place, might visit for an ABC challenge
> 
> Never even got an acknowledgement for the zones I submitted, let alone a rejection or explanation.
> I like the idea but reckon you should be able to create your own zones in some manner


I enjoyed the South Downs, a nice change of pace and scenery from what I'm used to. Lots of blanket forest, plus I ended up meeting someone who grew up maybe a quarter of a mile from where I sit now, and who owned a pub in a village the name of which is now lost to me, so I recommend it. No idea where I went except that I went through Haslemere and Basingstoke and somehow ended up in the Cotswolds. The joys of touring without a map in the pre-smartphone era.

As for Turf, if you've not received any feedback, are you sure they were rejected? As I say, there will be a big backlog since it has exploded in popularity in the UK.

In other news, I've lost 10 zones in the past hour. I wasn't planning on going out today as I'm still broken from Sunday's effort, but clearly these people haven't seen me play a strategy game before. I will gladly sacrifice my own campaign to make sure that my enemies fail.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Mar 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I enjoyed the South Downs, a nice change of pace and scenery from what I'm used to. Lots of blanket forest, plus I ended up meeting someone who grew up maybe a quarter of a mile from where I sit now, and who owned a pub in a village the name of which is now lost to me, so I recommend it. No idea where I went except that I went through Haslemere and Basingstoke and somehow ended up in the Cotswolds. The joys of touring without a map in the pre-smartphone era.
> 
> As for Turf, if you've not received any feedback, are you sure they were rejected? As I say, there will be a big backlog since it has exploded in popularity in the UK.
> 
> In other news, I've lost 10 zones in the past hour. I wasn't planning on going out today as I'm still broken from Sunday's effort, but clearly these people haven't seen me play a strategy game before. I will gladly sacrifice my own campaign to make sure that my enemies fail.


South Downs > Basingstoke > Cotswolds. Sounds like great roaming (apart from Basingstoke)


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> South Downs > Basingstoke > Cotswolds. Sounds like great roaming (apart from Basingstoke)


The only memory I have of Basingstoke was roundabouts. I think I arrived in late afternoon? Looking at the map none of the names ring a bell except that I know that I didn't go to Farnham or Farnborough because I knew those names before the trip. And somehow I ended up in Stow-on-the-Wold because I had it in my head that Fosse meant ditch/moat and therefore the Fosse Way would be flat (it wasn't.)

Now my most recent memories of cycling involve burned out cars and bins, thanks to turf.


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Mar 2021)

Out on Friday and today. Not feeling it at all, for a number of reasons.

With the the new round and all the prolific turfers up here taking part in the Scotland vs Skåne challenge it removes the competitive urge.
Worse still is my new medication's adjustment phase, the side effects are that I'm sleeping 14 hours a day and a zombie for the rest of the time - as weak as kitten.

It's still a fun idea though, hopefully I'll get my mojo back, but bleh


----------



## DCLane (14 Mar 2021)

I got a few on Saturday because our hilly ride got cancelled, but otherwise I'm not bothering until the autumn.


----------



## Slick (3 Apr 2021)

Lost all my zones in the space of a couple of days I couldn't get out. I was a bit suspicious of my latest attempt that saw me gain 30 odd zones without reply until I realised that the bew round starts tomorrow so nobody is too bothered right now. Apparently I'm winning this months regional league but one thing that did confuse me was an invite to join a group with people I don't know. I accepted but can't really figure out what that's all about. Anyone do group thingy's?


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2021)

I've been doing a bit to stay in the same league, but having found myself at the top, am doing a bit more to get promoted then nothing next month. I worked out I need a minimum of 30,000 points to avoid being relegated but have over 80,000 which should keep me in the top 2 this month.

Met another Turfer today. He's been coming to my area from his and has lots of zones. Saw him out and caught up; he's another cyclist and we've riders in common that we know.


----------

